# Rigging Gulp and Mullet for jigging !



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Mullet ... Not too pretty but it gets the job done









Pogy ... Top pic is the right way and the bottom I use when they get worn and wont stay put.









Shrimp ... With rattles and without









Everything else ... Pretty basic but take a look at the Swimming Mullet .. I like the hook to come out the opposite side the tail curls ... Keeps it from getting caught on the hook.









Any other questions? Ask them here and I'll get to it ASAP ! After this thread all questions will be referred to "search" ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

How about when you tip these jigs with a strip or fillet. Do you have a preference? I like to put the skin side toward the gulp and to hook it in the corner for maximum action from the strip.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Great post Tom..
My question is...
Some of the snapper blues won't eat the whole bait (either arties or fresh bait). So they bit the tail off!! I was frustrated on my last trip. 
Is there a way to put another hook around the tail area?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Always go through the skin first just incase a scale gets on the point. 
I do tip them in the early spring ...
And now with all the snappers around I use just the strips ...
The snappers were nowhere in sight the last trip and hopefully now I can go back to just Gulp and tip when needed.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

apungke said:


> Great post Tom..
> My question is...
> Some of the snapper blues won't eat the whole bait (either arties or fresh bait). So they bit the tail off!! I was frustrated on my last trip.
> Is there a way to put another hook around the tail area?


I imagine you could if you really want to catch snapper blues but for me if they can not eat it they are too small (fish like flouunder , trout and stripers will suck it up) ... In that case I'd use just a strip of mullet and no gulp.
When the snappers are present I usually cast around them if possible and when they eat the rear of a mullet I reel in fast and rebait and try again .... You need a lot of mullet for this and I go through over 10 dozen a night easy ... Now with the snappers retreating maybe 5 dozen will suffice


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice post Tom!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> You need a lot of mullet for this and I go through over 10 dozen a night easy ... Now with the snappers retreating maybe 5 dozen will suffice


Now I really need to bring a cast net for my next trip. Thanks again, you answered my question.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

So your putting the hook of the jig throgh the mouth of the fish and exposing the top part of the shank of the hook. Why not put the hook all the way through the fish with only the barb exposed?


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

*Thank you*

I didn't do too much jig fishing in fresh water but have decided that I need to in the salt as most of my targeted species are bottom fish. I've got 100 plain lead jigs coming and I'm about to invest in some vinyl paint. Your article was just the thing to educate me about what comes next.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This definitely belongs in the bible!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

these pictures are great for jigging novices like me. thanks ht. 

bible time!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fishman said:


> So your putting the hook of the jig throgh the mouth of the fish and exposing the top part of the shank of the hook. Why not put the hook all the way through the fish with only the barb exposed?


You can try it if you like ... I have and it doesnt work .. 
The head of the mullet is really tough and they take a heavy loaded cast very well even on tandems. I have caught Stripers,Trout,Flounder,Bluefish,Sharks and Croakers using this exact way of hookiing them ... Sure it was a spur of the moment thing but it works .... I havent had the time or need to upgrade it. I know it looks a bit rought but the fish dont mind . The only reason I can think of to move the hook back further would be to catch those smaller fish ... croakers, drum , snappers and spikes ... If I want those fish I will switch to mullet fillets


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

John Purser said:


> I didn't do too much jig fishing in fresh water but have decided that I need to in the salt as most of my targeted species are bottom fish. I've got 100 plain lead jigs coming and I'm about to invest in some vinyl paint. Your article was just the thing to educate me about what comes next.


John im "my" time I have found that an unpainted leadhead works very well. All colors change to grey at some point (depth) anyways and I feel its the most neutral color. There is on exception and thats Trout. Sometimes they want certain colors especially when throwing arties... White , Chartruese and Red are my choices when that happens and thats the order I will try them in  ... Most time however I use them unpainted.


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> John im "my" time I have found that an unpainted leadhead works very well. All colors change to grey at some point (depth) anyways and I feel its the most neutral color. There is on exception and thats Trout. Sometimes they want certain colors especially when throwing arties... White , Chartruese and Red are my choices when that happens and thats the order I will try them in  ... Most time however I use them unpainted.


Interesting point. Well, I was mostly going to paint them because I have more faith in a red head. No, I have no idea why. I think I'll leave them plain for a bit to see. I can always paint them later if these west coast fish don't agree with you!

Thanks again.

John


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*questions*

I see you have round jig heads ... have you tried the others .... standup, flat and others 

what is your favorite weight of jig head .... in calm water and a little ruff water 

And I noticed right away some had rattles and some didn't ... when would you use rattles and when wouldn't you ...

how much luck have you had with the squid ... and is the pogy's your favorite 

I can see how rigging the mullet your way would greatly increase hook sets ... more hook exposed ......


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, going out Sat. and will give it a try....


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> I see you have round jig heads ... have you tried the others .... standup, flat and others
> 
> what is your favorite weight of jig head .... in calm water and a little ruff water
> 
> ...


The rattles jigs are made for tubes. I used to use the exact same jig without the rattle for cutbait because I love the hook and when flipping fish up from 14 feet onto the pier they hold very well.
The roundheads work with just about anything. The only reason I would consider switching would be to avoid snags. Honestly though its all about the Gamakatsu hook ... I love them! I never liked the silver salt water hooks in most jigheads (especially in heavier jigheads)
Weights ... I like the 1/4 ounce if I can use them but I will use up to 3/8th's so with tandem its doubled as far as weight goes ... I do use heavier heads too but not to often and most times its from a boat in deep water.
The gulp squid worked well for croakers and trout as well as some flattie action.
The gulp pogy is excellet but not my favorite. My favorite would have to be the Swimming Mullet


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Hengstthomas are those mullet live or dead. Most times it’s hard to keep a bunch of mullet in a 5 gallon bucket alive and Id like to be able to use the some of the dead mullet before freezing them for a later use.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*What’s the model number of those hooks?*

Thanks hengstthomas, 
I was looking for those jigs and came across some BPS XPS Tube Head (no rattle) with that bend, and the 90° VMC hooks with that bend. But I could not find the Gamakatsu 60° jig hooks with that bend. Are those Bite-Me jigs with something other than round bend hooks?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Openboat said:


> Thanks hengstthomas,
> I was looking for those jigs and came across some BPS XPS Tube Head (no rattle) with that bend, and the 90° VMC hooks with that bend. But I could not find the Gamakatsu 60° jig hooks with that bend. Are those Bite-Me jigs with something other than round bend hooks?


http://ohioprolure.com/p-45-rattling-60-degree-ewg-hook.aspx


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Hengstthomas are those mullet live or dead. Most times it’s hard to keep a bunch of mullet in a 5 gallon bucket alive and Id like to be able to use the some of the dead mullet before freezing them for a later use.


When I use them they are for the most part dead ... Either a day or 2 old or still twitchin . If they are stiff I bend them back and forth and loosen them up.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Another question. What size jig head do you like for the mullet?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Just tried the 3" white Gulp! pogies on a 1/4 or 3/8oz arrowhead shaped red jighead....good gosh a mighty....i felt like the surf version of Tom for about 4 hours ....only a few keepers


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

btt this should be in the boble


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Are those rattle tubes just to rattle or do they also help casting?
Whenever I've tried casting rubber shads, they fly just about as well as a wet rag


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kenyee said:


> Are those rattle tubes just to rattle or do they also help casting?
> Whenever I've tried casting rubber shads, they fly just about as well as a wet rag


Just to make noise ... I am not sure what rubber shads you are talking about but this may be some interest for you if you need extra weight 
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=562987


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

yep, using those same shads and saw that thread earlier. I thought the rattle tubes might be doing something like what those balls in mag darters do to shift weight during the cast, so that's why I was wondering...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fishman said:


> btt this should be in the boble


Suppose to be the Bible


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Definitely bible material. Great post HT!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

John Purser said:


> Interesting point. Well, I was mostly going to paint them because I have more faith in a red head. No, I have no idea why. I think I'll leave them plain for a bit to see. I can always paint them later if these west coast fish don't agree with you!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> John


I pour my own lead heads. As far as colors sometimes I leave them blank. But White and Red are my go to colors. Red goes black very quickly in the water. To humans. Oh I prefer Powder paint.


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

Digger said:


> I pour my own lead heads. As far as colors sometimes I leave them blank. But White and Red are my go to colors. Red goes black very quickly in the water. To humans. Oh I prefer Powder paint.


Thanks Digger. I got some latex paint as that seemed to require a bit less of a set up. I dunked a few jigs and learned that I needed to put this project off until "open window weather" arrives. 

Still no word from the fish unless the total lack of interest on the part of my goldfish is meaningful.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

John Purser said:


> Thanks Digger. I got some latex paint as that seemed to require a bit less of a set up. I dunked a few jigs and learned that I needed to put this project off until "open window weather" arrives.



That is one reason I like powder.


----------

